# Ocean One Vintage Maxi by Gnomon.......Thoughts?



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Just received an email from Gnomon showing a new model called the Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Maxi, limited to 150 pieces. Nice looking dome on this one, thoughts? Link below...

Ocean 1 Vintage MAXI - Limited Edition

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

I could not resist and put in an order straight away. 
Love the high dome hexalite. A pity the hands are the broad modern Mercedes rather than the one shown in the rendering.


----------



## shadow4478 (Dec 13, 2015)

It looks fantastic. How come its not available on the steinhart website? 

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

I think the small batch is made exclusively for Gnomon.


----------



## shadow4478 (Dec 13, 2015)

Actually i wonder id the dial is black like on the first edition OVM1.

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

The dial looks black like OVM 1 to my eyes and I much prefer the black dial for the contrast.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

jtbr said:


> It looks black like OVM 1 to me. I much prefer the black for the contrast.


It is described as a "deep" black dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big ned (Jul 17, 2015)

Just ordered one, I couldn't resist it!


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

My guess is these sell out REALLY quick. I know homages are not for everyone, but I think this one is really well executed. Drilled lugs would have put it over the top.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadow4478 (Dec 13, 2015)

My dilemma is that I just ordered one from Germany. But I think I would much prefer this one. There's three ways I can go about this, first try and cancel the order from Germany and order this one.
Second, get both inand sell the one online
Third, stay original course and keep the one from Germany.

Would an OVM 2 keep its value is brand new from the factory



Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

shadow4478 said:


> My dilemma is that I just ordered one from Germany. But I think I would much prefer this one. There's three ways I can go about this, first try and cancel the order from Germany and order this one.
> Second, get both inand sell the one online
> Third, stay original course and keep the one from Germany.
> 
> ...


If you want to avoid taking a loss, make an effort to cancel the order if you really want the Maxi. Worst case scenario if you can't, order the Maxi and sell the OVM on the sales forum. My guess is you will take a small hit though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shadow4478 (Dec 13, 2015)

It comes with hesalite crystal.
Any reason they chose this over the Sapphire? I'm new to this


Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

It looks great, just wished they made this without date and sapphire crystal.
The statement on the Gnomon site about the vintage appeal a sapphire crystal can't mimic is BS IMHO, just look at the O1V with it's high dome sapphire crystal.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

shadow4478 said:


> It comes with hesalite crystal.
> Any reason they chose this over the Sapphire? I'm new to this
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


hesalite gives it a real vintage look (high dome bubble like). Sapphire is more durable/scratch resistant. Hesalite can also be polished out if there are light scratches on it. For this particular style, I prefer the look of the hesalite. The big seller for me vs the OVM is the black dial.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SLazz (Jun 4, 2015)

It looks nice with the leather strap. I just wonder what will happen to the domed crystal sitting so high and not being sapphire.


----------



## sasha (Feb 28, 2010)

wow.talking about dome crystal. this watch looks very hot.
thx for sharing.


----------



## CzechMate (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow!!! What a pity I don't have the money, I would be all over this one... Such a nice watch!


----------



## big ned (Jul 17, 2015)

There's gonna be so many folks regret they don't get one while they can.....C'est la vie.:think:


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

Gah...the faux vintage lume just bugs me. I love the black dial - the grey dial of the O1V doesn't do it for me, even though I own it - but wish they did one with white lume.

Sent from my Classic using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquis (Nov 29, 2014)

Baldrick said:


> Gah...the faux vintage lume just bugs me. I love the black dial - the grey dial of the O1V doesn't do it for me, even though I own it - but wish they did one with white lume.
> 
> Sent from my Classic using Tapatalk


My thought as well !!


----------



## DrKennethNoiseWater (Feb 20, 2015)

Wow. Great to see the black dial back in action, and that crystal. Great model


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pancake81 (Jan 18, 2015)

Love the watch. Wish the Canadian dollar wasn't the sh1ts, I would place an order


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Agreed on the white lume. I dont get all this retro stuff to be honest and the dome doesnt do anything for me as well. The larger markers should
be the new standard on all the Ocean 1 models.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

twintop said:


> It looks great, just wished they made this without date and sapphire crystal.
> The statement on the Gnomon site about the vintage appeal a sapphire crystal can't mimic is BS IMHO, just look at the O1V with it's high dome sapphire crystal.


to each his own.
personally, i LOVE the Acrylic or Hesalite . yes. it give a vintage look and warmth to the dial once you hold it in your hand.. there's no BS about it.. Plus it's not as inherently shiny, so it has less Glare.

in fact i recently sent one of my Watches to have the Sapphire Crystal replaced with Plexi Glass. the result is F.A.N.T.A.S.T.I.C :-!..\

Great looking Watch BTW. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## watchlover7023 (Jan 21, 2015)

There is no replacement for hesalite/acrylic. Those who thinks otherwise probably has not owned a watch with an acrylic crystal before.


----------



## vicko5000 (Feb 27, 2011)

WOW, I have an incoming OVM 1.0, but this is so tempting.. Should I just order one and then flip it if I prefer the OVM? 


Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## eight84four (Apr 17, 2014)

I reckon you order one now as this one is a limited only release so get it while there is still few pieces available.

It looks really lovely and i prefer this than the OVM 1.

The hesalite domed crystal is the icing on the cake it makes this piece special and more vintage on the ocean one range, specially that MAXI dial.


----------



## vicko5000 (Feb 27, 2011)

eight84four said:


> I reckon you order one now as this one is a limited only release so get it while there is still few pieces available.


I Think youre right!


----------



## vicko5000 (Feb 27, 2011)

could not resist... !! I have a feeling these are gonna go quick...


----------



## Evad3 (Nov 11, 2014)

Got in just before they sold out. IMO this is perfect - Black dial, maxi markers, domed hesalite, with bracelet and leather strap AND limited to 150. 

I ordered mine, got my first choice serial number and then refreshed to see them out of stock, so very happy!


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

I think they will have just sold out the first batch , as the serial numbers available only went up to 60 , so the other 90 will probably be available soon .


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

That's my impression too. There should be another batch to come.
A quick email to Gnomon will probably clarify that.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

spot on.

in a way, people can't be Blamed for Not liking something that is easily prone to scratches. usually they opt for something q lot more durable. these were exactly my thoughts when i first learned about Watches that come with Acrylic Glass.
i thought the Owner must be Nuts for buying a Watch (especially the expensive Ones) with Cheap Crystal.. then All that Changed when i held the 1st one in my Hand.. besides, in the past 5 or 6 years i've owned a few pieces with Plexi Glass and have No problem with any of them.


----------



## Cywatchfan (Aug 8, 2010)

Got mine ordered with chosen number and free strap, can't wait, if it's anywhere near as good as my titanium 500 then I will be very happy! I have a speedy pro sapphire sandwich and always fancied the hesalite version but am a sucker for a display back, so the fact the ocean maxi has hesalite is the icing on the cake!


----------



## vicko5000 (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow that was quick... So glad I got it while I could! 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

vicko5000 said:


> Wow that was quick... So glad I got it while I could!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I had a feeling that first batch would be sold out within 24 hrs. My guess the same will apply to the next 90 that are released. I think it is the best looking Steinhart yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchlover7023 (Jan 21, 2015)

You don't know how beautiful a hesalite crystal is until you scratch it.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Don't be such a kill joy. Let us scratch our hexalite crystal to our heart's content.


----------



## vicko5000 (Feb 27, 2011)

I havent thought about this , even though i already ordered.. Anyone Order from Gnomon from the USA? will i get charged some sort of import charges??


----------



## vicko5000 (Feb 27, 2011)

Second batch is up, get them while they're hot! 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

vicko5000 said:


> I havent thought about this , even though i already ordered.. Anyone Order from Gnomon from the USA? will i get charged some sort of import charges??


No, you will not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vicko5000 (Feb 27, 2011)

5661nicholas said:


> No, you will not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! That's great to know!

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

vicko5000 said:


> Thanks! That's great to know!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I am speaking from previous experience too. For some reason, ordering direct from Steinhart, fedex hits you with a $25 charge. Never had this happen with Gnomon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbyman (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't have a Steinhart but I have just ordered one. I have a Rolex SubC and like the vintage look but would not spend such a large sum of cash on one. These look good value. Number 100 here.


----------



## Austonianboy (Dec 3, 2015)

I can't decide between this new Steinhart and the Squale Miltaire. I have a few 42mm watches and might want to go smaller but I am afraid the squale looks to plain:







and no sapphire on the Steinhart is a bummer&#8230;which way should I go?


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Couldn't resist after the first 60 sold out and just got in for one from the new batch. The domed plexi was a big selling point , looks so much more vintage than sapphire can !


----------



## Austonianboy (Dec 3, 2015)

pull the trigger or not? I think I have convinced myself I like the look of the Steinhart better…the squale looks to plain next to the steinhart…expept for the sword hands. I love those instead of the mercedes hands ( which screams rolex homage)


----------



## vicko5000 (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks like the second batch is going slower... Wonder how long it'll last

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchlover7023 (Jan 21, 2015)

Can't wait for mine to arrive.

Vicko5000: From their website:
*"The list does not reflect the number of watches that are sold. It only reflects the numbers that are specifically reserved."*


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

Outstanding!


----------



## vicko5000 (Feb 27, 2011)

watchlover7023 said:


> Can't wait for mine to arrive.
> 
> Vicko5000: From their website:
> *"The list does not reflect the number of watches that are sold. It only reflects the numbers that are specifically reserved."*


Ahh yes, i missed that part.. As I stare at my Gen. 1 OVM, I wonder if it can be displaced by this new watch...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Austonianboy said:


> pull the trigger or not? I think I have convinced myself I like the look of the Steinhart better&#8230;the squale looks to plain next to the steinhart&#8230;expept for the sword hands. I love those instead of the mercedes hands ( which screams rolex homage)


Get an OVM. Sword hands with sapphire.

http://www.gnomonwatches.com/watches/steinhart-watches/ocean-vintage-military-mk2


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Austonianboy said:


> pull the trigger or not? I think I have convinced myself I like the look of the Steinhart better&#8230;the squale looks to plain next to the steinhart&#8230;expept for the sword hands. I love those instead of the mercedes hands ( which screams rolex homage)


absolutely.
(i don't have any of these watches but) i much prefer the Ocean Maxi over the Squale.
on a separate Note. if those Hands bug you. you can have'em Changed by your local Watch maker.. there're Tons of after market Parts that you can choose from. problem solved.


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

Austonianboy said:


> pull the trigger or not? I think I have convinced myself I like the look of the Steinhart better&#8230;the squale looks to plain next to the steinhart&#8230;expept for the sword hands. I love those instead of the mercedes hands ( which screams rolex homage)


Just so you know, the sword hands also come from a rolex; military issue, models 5513 and the 5517 ;-);-)

On a related note - anyone know if the acrylic dome crystal is the same one they used for the OV1R v1 before they switched to the domed sapphire?


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm in love... I possibly like this better than the OVM v1. Too bad I dont have the funds for it.


----------



## shadow4478 (Dec 13, 2015)

I decided to wait as thr OVM 2 was allready on the way. 
I love the look of this one here tho. The only thing would be better is the sapphire glass. However from what i read the older wstches used to be domed acrylic. So this may be stying more true to the original. 

Very undecided ..... 
If i didnt have the ovm2 ordered i woukd have probably gone for this. 

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

I like it, but don't know if I $529 like it.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Get an OVM. Sword hands with sapphire.
> 
> http://www.gnomonwatches.com/watches/steinhart-watches/ocean-vintage-military-mk2


Why point him to gnomon when it can be had for much less direct?
http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/OCEAN-one-Vintage-Military,909.html


----------



## Austonianboy (Dec 3, 2015)

pinchycm said:


> Just so you know, the sword hands also come from a rolex; military issue, models 5513 and the 5517 ;-);-)
> 
> On a related note - anyone know if the acrylic dome crystal is the same one they used for the OV1R v1 before they switched to the domed sapphire?


Thank for the heads up but yes I am aware the sword hands come from rolex a well&#8230;I kinda wanted to wait to get a watch with the mercedes hands that is an actual rolex.

I am still on the fence. almost bought the squale the other day. from most other peoples opinion out there the overall finish of the squale is superior&#8230;.

do Steinharts sit big on the wrist? I read the lugs don't hug the wrist (I have under 7in wrists) and make the watch look bigger than it is ( 49mm lug to lug)&#8230;I think the squale is a bit sleeker&#8230;plus I already have some 42mm watches. However this Stiney looks so nice. decisions decisions.


----------



## JNH (Jul 31, 2015)

Great looking watch. I think I may get one.


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

Austonianboy said:


> Thank for the heads up but yes I am aware the sword hands come from rolex a well&#8230;I kinda wanted to wait to get a watch with the mercedes hands that is an actual rolex.
> 
> I am still on the fence. almost bought the squale the other day. from most other peoples opinion out there the overall finish of the squale is superior&#8230;.
> 
> do Steinharts sit big on the wrist? I read the lugs don't hug the wrist (I have under 7in wrists) and make the watch look bigger than it is ( 49mm lug to lug)&#8230;I think the squale is a bit sleeker&#8230;plus I already have some 42mm watches. However this Stiney looks so nice. decisions decisions.


I wouldn't say it's small; the flatter lugs definitely wear a little larger (i also have under 7in wrists and I can wear it just fine, I just wouldn't go any larger).


----------



## Evad3 (Nov 11, 2014)

40 vs 42, I feel the Steinhart feels smaller than a 42, mainly due to the bezel


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Sold out again.......not at all surprised.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

taike said:


> Why point him to gnomon when it can be had for much less direct?
> OCEAN one Vintage Military - Diver Watch - Steinhart Watches


Steinhart was sold out of OVM when I posted, that's why.

Yes, I checked. Glad they are now back in stock.


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

5661nicholas said:


> Sold out again.......not at all surprised.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah, only 30 left after this. Wonder when they'll be available?


----------



## Evad3 (Nov 11, 2014)

pinchycm said:


> Yeah, only 30 left after this. Wonder when they'll be available?


My guess is once they have dispatched the first batch and processed the 2nd. So could be sometime after Christmas or even in a day or 2. Submit an email alert!


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

Already did, but I did get in on the earlier run anyway.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

5661nicholas said:


> I am speaking from previous experience too. For some reason, ordering direct from Steinhart, fedex hits you with a $25 charge. Never had this happen with Gnomon.


Because they charge slightly more for the watch and cover the duty.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

shadow4478 said:


> I decided to wait as thr OVM 2 was allready on the way.
> I love the look of this one here tho. The only thing would be better is the sapphire glass. However from what i read the older wstches used to be domed acrylic. So this may be stying more true to the original.
> 
> Very undecided .....
> ...


Omega used it and still does on the Speedmaster Moonwatch.

It's a sight to behold and I wouldn't own one any other way.

I've had a vintage one on my wish list for a long time.


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

I love the overall look I watched as they sold out with a tear in my eye. The shame is that the back markings were originally from the British milspec Rolex which is what the OVM is modeled after, so that back belongs on my OVM. I emailed Steinhart and they said they would not be making extra backs for sale. Anyone interested in having a back made for their OVM should email Steinhart maybe popular opinion will sway them to make a series of backs for the OVM.


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

What back? You mean dial?


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

pinchycm said:


> What back? You mean dial?


No... He means caseback...

*Steinhart O1V Maxi Caseback:*








*Original Rolex Mil-Sub Caseback: The caseback always has a MOD part number which starts with 0552 or with W10, a triangle with a hat on top and below an issue number and year.*


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

Ah! I didn't notice that case back at first. Buy one of these and swap out the case back, and get an acrylic crystal put on the OVM. One of a kind, even closer to the original inspiration!  

@dirtvictim, there are 30 more serials to be released end of Jan to complete the 150 piece limited run.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

pinchycm said:


> Ah! I didn't notice that case back at first. Buy one of these and swap out the case back, and get an acrylic crystal put on the OVM. One of a kind, even closer to the original inspiration!
> 
> @dirtvictim, there are 30 more serials to be released end of Jan to complete the 150 piece limited run.


That would be a little more difficult than say ordering a set of Sword Hands from Steinhart and having them put on the Maxi.

But in actuality the Mercedes hands are not incorrect either. Here is some good information on the Rolex Mil-Sub Ref 5513 and 5517.
Enjoy...

_ The Reference 5517 was specific to the Submariners ordered for the military and was not available to the public for sale. Today, the 5517 is a much sought-after Rolex due to its rarity.

However, the Holy Grail of Military Submariner Rolex watches is the 5513. This watch was created particularly for the Royal Navy in the 1970s. Conventional wisdom says that approximately 1200 watches were manufactured, but unfortunately many of them did not survive in their original form.

The 5513 was also made especially for the Navy and was supplied to divers in 1976. This watch featured solid bars fitted into the nylon strap so that divers could attach to the swimboard (a rectangular piece of equipment that measures depth and includes a compass). Navy divers used swimboards for basic navigational purposes, particularly when they were swimming underwater to implant mines or attack ships. This watch also contains less metallic material so that it would not influence or be influenced by mines containing magnetic material.

The Royal Navy Milsub has some special identifying factors that make it easy to spot if you are fortunate enough to find one. These special modifications include:

*Dial:* The 5513 is a regular dial with a large "T" in a circle above the depth markings just above the six o'clock position. The "T" stands for tritium, and indicates that the markers contain this substance. Tritium is a rare hydrogen isotope that glows in dark environments.

*Hands:* The "sword" hands on this model make it instantly recognizable and are unique among Rolex watches. While similar to the Omega Seamaster hands, there are subtle differences between the two. Rolex does not manufacture sword hands and does not keep them in stock. Due to a larger surface area and the tritium content in the hands, they may be subject to either oxidation or flaking.

*Bezel:* The bezel contains an insert that features minute markers around the entire circumference. This is unique to this model, as most Rolex Submariners have minute markers on the bezel only for one through 15 minutes.

*Case:* The Milsub 5513 case includes fixed metal bars instead of spring bars, making this watch useful with a NATO strap.
Caseback. A quick identifier for these watches is the MOD part number beginning with 0552 or W10 as well as a triangle with a hat on top and the issue number and year imprinted on the case back.

The 5513 and 5517 were delivered to the military in well-identified and documented batches. Serial numbers for these watches were recorded, so it is possible to find one and trace its history, although there is no guarantee of this. The caseback numbers may vary with delivery date, so it is important to compare the watch to the known information about serial numbers to determine authenticity. Further, some watches were issued with Mercedes hands and some with 15 minute bezels rather than the 60 minute variety. A few 5517s were issued as a double reference 5513/5517.

To help keep things straight, it may be helpful to remember the following facts:

The 5513 Milsub is found with either sword or Mercedes hands in the original

The 5513 Milsub could have either a full, 60-minute bezel insert or the more common 15-minute insert

The 5517 Milsub came with only sword hands and only the full 60-minute bezel

*What About the 5514?
*
One other Milsub that has gained popularity is the COMEX 5514. These watches were made specifically for combat situations and many have seen hard duty. However, the correct Milsub designation is applied to the Rolex 5513 and 5517 issued to the Royal Navy.

*Buying a Milsub 5513 or 5517
*
Finding a Milsub reference 5513 or 5517 is not easy. Since so few of these watches were made, there are even fewer of them available for sale. Collectors tend to hoard them to a certain extent, although you may find one as the result of an estate sale. In order to keep the price reasonable on one of these collector pieces, it may be necessary to be patient.

Engaging the services of a reputable dealer is never more important than when you are thinking of buying a relatively rare Rolex. In addition, it is usually wise to demand documentation from Rolex Geneva or Rolex UK before accepting a Rolex Milsub as "real." There are many convincing fakes on the market since they are expensive timepieces, so it is important to do business with a reputable dealer if you want to ensure that your Rolex Milsub is genuine and to demand proof that the watch is genuine.
_


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

Ah right. 

I thought he wanted to bring this triangle engraved case back to his OVM (which already has the sword hands, since it was the milsub homage), which is why I further suggested replacing the crystal with acrylic to bring it all full circle. Maxi dial, sword hands, triangle, and domed acrylic.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Steinhart will not sell that caseback alone.

So if dead set on creating an even closer ref. 5517 homage then here is what could be done but it will be costly to do. But some of the cost can be recouped at the end.

Buy a O1 Limited Edition Maxi if you can.

Then if you don't already have one, purchase a OVM ver.1

You'll also have to purchase two new bezel inserts from.Steinhart, unless you can remove and swap the current ones without ruining them.
You will need one bezel insert for an OVM and one Standard 15 second bezel insert.

1.) Remove the complete movement, dial, handset assembly from both watches. 
_It's easy to do... you remove the caseback, release the locking system holding the crow/stem in place, lift the whole assembly out.
_
2.) swap the complete movement assemblies into each watch and reinsert the crown/stem in both.

3.) swap the caseback and screw them down

4.) Remove old bezel inserts from each watch and swap and/or install the new ones in the correct watch.

You will now have a unique, one of a kind ref.5517 mil-sub homage, with sword hands, military dial, hesalite crystal, 60 second bezel insert, and a caseback with MOD numbers and stampings similar to the Original.

The other watch basically will be a basic OceanOne except it will have vintage looking lume with a dial and hands that looks like the Original 5513 with Maxi dial.

You can sell the basic molded OceanOne and recoup some of your investment.


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

JSal said:


> Steinhart will not sell that caseback alone.
> 
> So if dead set on creating an even closer ref. 5517 homage then here is what could be done but it will be costly to do. But some of the cost can be recouped at the end.
> 
> ...


too much work I may just take the back to my lathe, remove all steiny info and then engrave the proper milspec info. Maybe!


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

pinchycm said:


> Ah right.
> 
> I thought he wanted to bring this triangle engraved case back to his OVM (which already has the sword hands, since it was the milsub homage), which is why I further suggested replacing the crystal with acrylic to bring it all full circle. Maxi dial, sword hands, triangle, and domed acrylic.


no reason to replace the sapphire as the steiny replicates the original shape that was used in the Brit milspec. It was not high domed.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

dirtvictim said:


> too much work I may just take the back to my lathe, remove all steiny info and then engrave the proper milspec info. Maybe!


Actually it's quite easy and no machining of anything.

Plus you get the Hesalite domed crystal, which you (and everyone else) gets to look at much more than the caseback.


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

JSal said:


> Steinhart will not sell that caseback alone.
> 
> So if dead set on creating an even closer ref. 5517 homage then here is what could be done but it will be costly to do. But some of the cost can be recouped at the end.
> 
> ...


Or that'd leave you with a homage to the 1665, with that vintage maxi dial & acrylic crystal?


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

dirtvictim said:


> no reason to replace the sapphire as the steiny replicates the original shape that was used in the Brit milspec. It was not high domed.


The sapphire crystal is nothing like the Hesalite in shape or warmth. It's hard to explain. You'd have to see one to know.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

JSal said:


> The sapphire crystal is nothing like the Hesalite in shape or warmth. It's hard to explain. You'd have to see one to know.


Definitely the highlight of this particular model in my opinion.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

JSal said:


> The sapphire crystal is nothing like the Hesalite in shape or warmth. It's hard to explain. You'd have to see one to know.


Actually I have seen the original British milspec in person and the acrylic is really close to the same low dome shape as the OVM hence the design Gunter used I suspect, at least the one I saw was low dome although I have seen other non milspec Rolex from that era with high dome.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

dirtvictim said:


> Actually I have seen the original British milspec in person and the acrylic is really close to the same low dome shape as the OVM hence the design Gunter used I suspect, at least the one I saw was low dome although I have seen other non milspec Rolex from that era with high dome.


I'm not saying they're super high domed, but there is a difference and not just the way the dial looks through the Hesalite. 
The Sapphire has a cut/beveled edge, while the Hesalite has a rounded edge.

Here are a comparison of the two...

*Steinhart OVM with Cut/Beveled Edge on Sapphire Crystal*















*Rolex 5517 with Rounded Edge Hesalite Crystal.*


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Like the idea, LOVE the hesalite high dome crystal...just sick and tired of that same old 42mm case and long lugs. 

Only if this were in 40mm or slightly smaller, I wouldn't mind grabbing one. As it is, no thanks.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Steinhart does make a Sapphire Crystal on 2 of their watches that resembles the Hesalite Crystal. It's on the Ocean Vintage Premium, & Ocean Vintage Dual-Time Premium.

View attachment 6417625

View attachment 6417633


----------



## Cywatchfan (Aug 8, 2010)

Shipping notice received! Anyone else had theirs?


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Cywatchfan said:


> Shipping notice received! Anyone else had theirs?


Yes sir, scheduled for Monday delivery.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

JSal said:


> I'm not saying they're super high domed, but there is a difference and not just the way the dial looks through the Hesalite.
> The Sapphire has a cut/beveled edge, while the Hesalite has a rounded edge.
> 
> Here are a comparison of the two...


As I stated the other dome did exist but in my personal experience the Crystal on the true Brit milspec was a flat side low dome exactly as in this pic.


----------



## watchlover7023 (Jan 21, 2015)

Found this posted by a customer(i presume) on Gnomon's facebook. Can't wait for it!
And I know why they get sold out so quickly! They are buying duplicates!


----------



## Evad3 (Nov 11, 2014)

5661nicholas said:


> Yes sir, scheduled for Monday delivery.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not had mine yet! When did you guys order? I was on the 18th


----------



## Evad3 (Nov 11, 2014)

watchlover7023 said:


> View attachment 6421130
> 
> 
> Found this posted by a customer(i presume) on Gnomon's facebook. Can't wait for it!
> And I know why they get sold out so quickly! They are buying duplicates!


Looks even better than I imagined!


----------



## eight84four (Apr 17, 2014)

watchlover7023 said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6421130&d=1450975979"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Stunning pieces it really has that vintage look and that domed hesalite is just perfect on these Steiny's.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

dirtvictim said:


> As I stated the other dome did exist but in my personal experience the Crystal on the true Brit milspec was a flat side low dome exactly as in this pic.


How high or low the dome isn't my point. In your picture you can see the crystal edge is rounded, not beveled like on the Sapphire Crystal on the OVM.

So my point is that the two are totally different outside of overall height.


----------



## Robbyman (Jan 21, 2012)

Cannot wait after those photos. I asked them to send mine on the leather.


----------



## Evad3 (Nov 11, 2014)

Robbyman said:


> Cannot wait after those photos. I asked them to send mine on the leather.


Hopefully you will still get the bracelet in the box? I'll do the same though once I get mine, I'll prob size the bracelet and pretty much swap it over to the leather straight away


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

watchlover7023 said:


> View attachment 6421130
> 
> 
> Found this posted by a customer(i presume) on Gnomon's facebook. Can't wait for it!
> And I know why they get sold out so quickly! They are buying duplicates!


They look fabulous. Getting mine delivered next week but I will be flying out for holidays on the weekend. Won't be able to wear it for a few weeks. Argh..........

Hope you guys will post lots of pics here when you get yours.


----------



## riverie (Dec 24, 2015)

This is the best 5517 sub homage IMHO... Can't wait to received mine. That picture also confirm why these sells out very quick. 
I hope we all get the free leather strap as a treat.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

riverie said:


> This is the best 5517 sub homage IMHO... Can't wait to received mine. That picture also confirm why these sells out very quick.
> I hope we all get the free leather strap as a treat.


It's a 5513 Mil-Sub Homage. But they are very similar.

Sword Hands on the 5517 and Mercedes on the 5513

Then there were some marked 5513/5517


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

JSal said:


> How high or low the dome isn't my point. In your picture you can see the crystal edge is rounded, not beveled like on the Sapphire Crystal on the OVM.
> 
> So my point is that the two are totally different outside of overall height.


My point is it's actually "flat sided" and a sharp edge to the perfect radius dome on the original for a distortion free Crystal, not a pronounced rounded edge distorting dome as you have noted. any rounded edge dome Crystal is a replacement, here is another side view of the true original with flat side and perfect radius dome shape, perhaps even slightly beveled side but definitely a sharp edge to the dome for no distortion, Steinhart has added their take on the basic shape with the OVM with a flat "bevel" side perfect radius dome as they have with most details on the OVM not to be exactly the same but represent the overall look. Anyway we are not arguing here I just don't think you are understanding my reference to the original design.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

dirtvictim said:


> My point is it's actually "flat sided" and a sharp edge to the perfect radius dome on the original for a distortion free Crystal, not a pronounced rounded edge distorting dome as you have noted. any rounded edge dome Crystal is a replacement, here is another side view of the true original with flat side and perfect radius dome shape, perhaps even slightly beveled side but definitely a sharp edge to the dome for no distortion, Steinhart has added their take on the basic shape with the OVM with a flat "bevel" side perfect radius dome as they have with most details on the OVM not to be exactly the same but represent the overall look. Anyway we are not arguing here I just don't think you are understanding my reference to the original design.


I was stating that difference about the edge from the beginning. You kept saying they were the same.

In an case what I'm hearing now is that you like the way the OVM's beveled edge does distort the dial the way a rounded Hesalite crystal will. But that's where I think much of the charm is. So it's more a matter of personal taste and that's why they make different things for different folks.

I do think the beveled edge on the OVM or OVR does distort slightly at an angle and it also acts like a prism too which I like.

I like and appreciate both and love diversity in my watches and I'm trying to diversify even more now by selling some that I think may be slightly redundant.

Have a really wonderful and blessed Christmas and I hope there is at least one New watch under the Tree for you this year.


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

These are really nice. I was contemplating getting one of these but opted for the squale militaire. I can always get a nice domed plexi and swap it out and at least I'll still have the sapphire if I want to go back. Love the high dome on this one though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

JSal said:


> I was stating that difference about the edge from the beginning. You kept saying they were the same.
> 
> In an case what I'm hearing now is that you like the way the OVM's beveled edge does distort the dial the way a rounded Hesalite crystal will. But that's where I think much of the charm is. So it's more a matter of personal taste and that's why they make different things for different folks.
> 
> ...


normally I wouldnt go on about this kind of stuff but I never said they were the same, ever, I said the OVM Crystal was based on the original flat side low dome Brit milspec. 
You stated that what I was showing had a rounded edge when in fact they didn't and that is what I was clearing up. As shown in this pic the Crystal on the left is a flat side low dome used on the original British milspec, the one on the right is the high dome round side you mistakenly indicated was original and is found on other models as I already stated. This should clear this up now.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

dirtvictim said:


> normally I wouldnt go on about this kind of stuff but I never said they were the same, ever, I said the OVM Crystal was based on the original flat side low dome Brit milspec.


Actually I believe you did. See below...



dirtvictim said:


> no reason to replace the sapphire as the steiny replicates the original shape that was used in the Brit milspec. It was not high domed.





dirtvictim said:


> You stated that what I was showing had a rounded edge when in fact they didn't and that is what I was clearing up.


No... what I said was that the Steinhart Sapphire was not the same and had a cut/beveled edge.
And while it has the same slope as the T19 service dome plexiglass the edges on the originals are rounded which is why Steinhart used a Super Dome on their homage to the 5513 Maxi



dirtvictim said:


> As shown in this pic the Crystal on the left is a flat side low dome used on the original British milspec, the one on the right is the high dome round side you mistakenly indicated was original and is found on other models as I already stated. This should clear this up now.


You're wrong again. Like you were wrong about the caseback too, but that's another story.
That flat side you speak of in your picture actually sits below the edge of the bezel. 
This shallow dome gradually slopes from top center down almost level to the bezel.

This is called a "T19 Service Dome". It's is NOT the original used but what was used to replace the other two T19 plexi crystals which are the "Dome" and the "Super Dome" or SD.

Rolex still makes the T19 service dome today and that is the only plexi crystal they will put on your watch when sent in for service to have the original replaced. They don't make the Dome or SD anymore and if you can find a NOS vintage Rolex Dome or SD they cannot be trusted for water resistance. They're old and quickly develop cracks. If you want to put one on it will be for aesthetic purposes and not to be used if submerging the watch. Even back in the day the Dome and SD developed cracks and I guess that's why they no longer produce them. 
There are aftermarket companies who make some but they aren't to be trusted either. 
Many of the Mil-Sub collectors when they purchase one will replace the original dome or SD with a Service Dome so they can wear it and feel secure knowing their investment is safe from moisture, and they keep the Original plexiglass dome or SD from the watch for collectable purposes, originality and resale value.
If you feel the need to reply go right ahead. I'm done discussing this with you and if you want to have the last word knock yourself out. I won't reply.


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

JSal said:


> Actually I believe you did. See below...
> 
> No... what I said was that the Steinhart Sapphire was not the same and had a cut/beveled edge.
> And while it has the same slope as the T19 service dome plexiglass the edges on the originals are rounded which is why Steinhart used a Super Dome on their homage to the 5513 Maxi
> ...


Of course I am going to reply. You are just reaching introducing information that really has no bearing, Good job at trying to twist it all around though I am impressed. 
You are still deviating from my original statements. I still stand behind my statement and with the evidence I provided that the original Brit milspec of which approx 1200 were made had the military back markings and the low dome flat side Crystal and is why the OVM Crystal mimics that shape. 
We both know this to be true and has been my statement all along, why you are trying to twist my statements all around is beyond me. I am definelty done with this since you won't stay on point.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm amused that everyone is likening this to a 5513/5517 Homage; it's got a DATE window, Kids! Please show me a 5513 or 5517 with a date window; never mind splitting hairs about the dome on the crystal!


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

It's a 1665 since it has the date window and no cyclops and maxi dial.


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

TheGanzman said:


> I'm amused that everyone is likening this to a 5513/5517 Homage; it's got a DATE window, Kids! Please show me a 5513 or 5517 with a date window; never mind splitting hairs about the dome on the crystal!


That is correct, but personally I wasn't referring to the gnomon model in my rant, except that the case back was indicative of the Brit milspec.


----------



## Evad3 (Nov 11, 2014)

TheGanzman said:


> I'm amused that everyone is likening this to a 5513/5517 Homage; it's got a DATE window, Kids! Please show me a 5513 or 5517 with a date window; never mind splitting hairs about the dome on the crystal!


Yup, I'm lost. The Vintage Maxi is not a 5513 homage.


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

Evad3 said:


> Yup, I'm lost. The Vintage Maxi is not a 5513 homage.


Haha it is certainly not.

Totally derailed.


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

Another photo has surfaced!


----------



## Cywatchfan (Aug 8, 2010)

Looks great, mine has just left Singapore, should get it in the UK on Tuesday.


----------



## Evad3 (Nov 11, 2014)

Saw that pic on facebook just now, so far it looks pretty awesome, how I hoped it would look. No dispatch email yet but I ordered just before the first batch went out of stock, so maybe Monday


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

Evad3 said:


> Saw that pic on facebook just now, so far it looks pretty awesome, how I hoped it would look. No dispatch email yet but I ordered just before the first batch went out of stock, so maybe Monday


It'd be really amazing if the lume actually looked like that; it looks perfectly vintage in that shot/filter. Shame it doesn't come a little aged like that straight from the factory. ;-)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm considering selling my ovm 1.0 for this. Any thoughts? Good or bad idea? In terms of collectability. .

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Evad3 (Nov 11, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm considering selling my ovm 1.0 for this. Any thoughts? Good or bad idea? In terms of collectability. .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It's hard to say at this stage in all honesty. Both OVM 1.0 and this have the desirable black dial over the current grey dial line up, plus the factor that this is obviously ltd edition.

If Steinhart re-introduce black dial vintage watches next time round the OVM 1.0 drops in desirability. The Maxi will always be limited to 150!


----------



## Portland (Dec 24, 2015)

Somebody has got to have gotten theirs already by now. Let's see some pics!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm considering selling my ovm 1.0 for this. Any thoughts? Good or bad idea? In terms of collectability. .


Very bad idea! EXTREMELY BAD idea!

The OVM has the sword hands of the iconic 5517.

If you need both, get both, but keep the OVM.


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm considering selling my ovm 1.0 for this. Any thoughts? Good or bad idea? In terms of collectability. .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I'm always about keeping pieces until you absolutely know you no longer have a place for them in your rotation.

I feel like there is justification for both.

The look of the OVM - the 60 minute markers, and sword hands, on a nato strap looks quite different than the O1V Maxi with the standard sub markings, Mercedes hands, acrylic crystal, date window, and on a bracelet.


----------



## Cywatchfan (Aug 8, 2010)

Anyone got theirs yet? Wearing the ocean 500 I got for Christmas but it's not stopping me from really looking forward to the vintage maxi!


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Cywatchfan said:


> Anyone got theirs yet? Wearing the ocean 500 I got for Christmas but it's not stopping me from really looking forward to the vintage maxi!


Showing delivery today, will update with pics ASAP!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cywatchfan (Aug 8, 2010)

Hope it turns up ASAP!!!


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

More pics shortly.....


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cywatchfan (Aug 8, 2010)

Looks great so far!!


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

Outstanding! Does Gnomon throw in a nato strap in there like Steinhart usually does?


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

First impressions are very good, very solid for the price. I have owned a few Steinharts, this one is my favorite so far. Seems like the build quality is better than what I remember, very solid bracelet, no rattle, end link fitment is great! Will probably find its way onto a nato rather quickly though. I got the free leather band too which is really nice, no nato in the package. Some more pics.....


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

LOVE the high dome acrylic! What is your wrist size, for the record?


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

That dome looks really high. Did you ever own an O1VR or a O1V with the acrylic crystal? Is it the same if you did?


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

TheGanzman said:


> LOVE the high dome acrylic! What is your wrist size, for the record?


7"



pinchycm said:


> That dome looks really high. Did you ever own an O1VR or a O1V with the acrylic crystal? Is it the same if you did?


I have, definitely a higher dome on this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes, that is DEFINITELY a higher dome than the other acrylic crystal offerings that Steinhart has had in the past. As our friend from Strong Island has indicated, original Rolex high dome Tropic 19 crystals were often replaced w/beveled edge low-medium domed "Service Replacement" acrylic crystals "back in the day" for the 5512/5513/5514/5517, as they help the watch have a slightly lower profile; as such, they are less prone to getting scratched. I also believe that they are a bit stronger too, and less prone to leakage. I need a replacement crystal for my newly-acquired Steinhart Ocean 1 (as opposed to "Ocean ONE") Vintage; regrettably, Steinhart doesn't sell replacement crystals. I'm hoping that my local watchmaker is able to source one from the same vendor as Steinhart uses; I'm sure that Steinhart isn't MAKING their own crystals...


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

This looks great, love the soft look of the dial under that acrylic dome. It almost looks grey, where as my O1VR/OVM never looks that way under the domed sapphire. 

I think it actually looks great on a bracelet; some desk diving and scratches to steel would complete that vintage look.


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

TheGanzman said:


> Yes, that is DEFINITELY a higher dome than the other acrylic crystal offerings that Steinhart has had in the past. As our friend from Strong Island has indicated, original Rolex high dome Tropic 19 crystals were often replaced w/beveled edge low-medium domed "Service Replacement" acrylic crystals "back in the day" for the 5512/5513/5514/5517, as they help the watch have a slightly lower profile; as such, they are less prone to getting scratched. I also believe that they are a bit stronger too, and less prone to leakage. I need a replacement crystal for my newly-acquired Steinhart Ocean 1 (as opposed to "Ocean ONE") Vintage; regrettably, Steinhart doesn't sell replacement crystals. I'm hoping that my local watchmaker is able to source one from the same vendor as Steinhart uses; I'm sure that Steinhart isn't MAKING their own crystals...


What a shame, that looks amazing doesn't it? Sounds like you hate that O1V, let me take it off your hands. ;-):-d;-)


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

On leather.....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

Looks nice! Rub it in for those who don't have theirs why don't ya?  

There's one thing that drives me bonkers with the Steinhart ocean line (it doesn't stop me from buying them anyway), but the lugs are IMO too long and too flat. The holes for the spring bars sit quite far from the case, leaving gaps when you wear anything other than the bracelet or a nato.


----------



## riverie (Dec 24, 2015)

Looks great Nicholas 
Can you compare the black dial on this to ovm 1.0? Is it the same deep black or slightly lighter?


----------



## Nothingfancy01 (Aug 9, 2012)

Looks sweet.. Where is the delivery guy!!! Come on man.. It's getting dark!


----------



## Robbyman (Jan 21, 2012)

Just had a bill from customs before they will release it, is the normal practice to the UK?!


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Robbyman said:


> Just had a bill from customs before they will release it, is the normal practice to the UK?!


Yes it has been my experience when ordering from Gnomon as they use Dhl to ship .


----------



## big ned (Jul 17, 2015)

Dino7 said:


> Yes it has been my experience when ordering from Gnomon as they use Dhl to ship .


I paid the $20 extra for UPS postage, it's on the delivery truck now. No hold up from Customs & Excise yet, but probably will get notification later by post.


----------



## Thruxton12 (Dec 29, 2015)

My watch was delivered late last night.. A nice piece indeed.. #35!


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

My serial # 28 was delivered today but I won't see it for another 2 weeks. 
Just missed the courier before I left for holiday break.


----------



## Thruxton12 (Dec 29, 2015)

That stinks!!! Crazy part is we will probably see them in the for sale section soon!


----------



## Robbyman (Jan 21, 2012)

Does anyone think this will turn out to hold its value or even increase in the coming years?


----------



## Robbyman (Jan 21, 2012)

Robbyman said:


> Just had a bill from customs before they will release it, is the normal practice to the UK?!


The bill was a very reasonable £19, so not unhappy and waiting for my Thursday delivery.


----------



## islanders3333 (Mar 13, 2013)

Only 150 made limited edition i really believe value will increase dramatically


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

Robbyman said:


> Does anyone think this will turn out to hold its value or even increase in the coming years?


Probably minimally hold their value - Folks seem to like the black dial with the vintage lume, and the acrylic is a really nice touch. With the limited number of pieces, I'd imagine it'll be okay.


----------



## Cywatchfan (Aug 8, 2010)

£19.00 import duty to UK, no big deal. The watch is superb, really love the hesalite and the whole design, looks great on the bracelet or the strap, decisions, decisions!!


----------



## watchlover7023 (Jan 21, 2015)

I think £19.00 is reasonable indeed. From past experiences, if it was not sent by Gnomon it will probably cost a lot more.


----------



## big ned (Jul 17, 2015)

watchlover7023 said:


> I think £19.00 is reasonable indeed. From past experiences, if it was not sent by Gnomon it will probably cost a lot more.


Just got mine. I paid an extra $20 to have it sent by UPS Express, but they sent it via the DHL service that's already factored into the price. Had to pay the courier £19 duty on the door at delivery (only had a £20 note so they were £1 up on the deal). Therefore I reckon that Gnomon owe me $20 and I've sent them a nice email asking for it back!:-d


----------



## Portland (Dec 24, 2015)

big ned said:


> Just got mine. I paid an extra $20 to have it sent by UPS Express, but they sent it via the DHL service that's already factored into the price. Had to pay the courier £19 duty on the door at delivery (only had a £20 note so they were £1 up on the deal). Therefore I reckon that Gnomon owe me $20 and I've sent them a nice email asking for it back!:-d


They did the same thing to me on a previous order (shipped DHL when I selected UPS) however my watch arrived within 3 business days. That's Singapore to Oregon in 3 business days. I don't think UPS could have gotten it to me any quicker so I didn't complain.


----------



## zacii (Dec 5, 2015)

Does DHL ship right to your house, or to a mailing address? Is that Gnomon's default shipping method?

Sent from the edge of my galaxy


----------



## Gails Woofel (May 22, 2014)

riverie said:


> Looks great Nicholas
> Can you compare the black dial on this to ovm 1.0? Is it the same deep black or slightly lighter?


IMO the ovm 1.0 is more straight flat black the maxi is matte black which comes off a little lighter.


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

Gails Woofel said:


> IMO the ovm 1.0 is more straight flat black the maxi is matte black which comes off a little lighter.


Really! That is excellent. I'm hoping the dial is actually a different color and not a result of that sweet sweet acrylic dome. 

Can you take some photos side by side?


----------



## Gails Woofel (May 22, 2014)

pinchycm said:


> Really! That is excellent. I'm hoping the dial is actually a different color and not a result of that sweet sweet acrylic dome.
> 
> Can you take some photos side by side?


I will be able to take some in a few hours


----------



## riverie (Dec 24, 2015)

That's sounds great, I was hoping the matte black to separate the color of the dial from O1B, and gives this watch more warm and vintage looking.


----------



## Thruxton12 (Dec 29, 2015)

Well one received and already sold by nick.. I have mine, changed to leather for a different feel.. I will see how it goes or my #35 of 150 will be for sale by next Monday if I don't bond with it.. Currently in rotation with Tudor Blue bay and ball skindiver.. So I'm up in the air at this point..


----------



## Evad3 (Nov 11, 2014)

Mine is due delivery for thursday and also held up at customs with £19 fee, not bad at all, but it seems my card payment was charged twice in error. So trying to sort that with DHL, hopefully wont delay it!


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Thruxton12 said:


> Well one received and already sold by nick.. I have mine, changed to leather for a different feel.. I will see how it goes or my #35 of 150 will be for sale by next Monday if I don't bond with it.. Currently in rotation with Tudor Blue bay and ball skindiver.. So I'm up in the air at this point..


I have nothing bad to say about the watch, even though I sold it immediately. I needed to recoup some cash after an unexpected MM300 purchase. No offense to the Steinhart, but it simply was not going to get worn with a MM300 sitting next to it in the watch box. Very well built piece for the money though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thruxton12 (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm with you on that nick.. It's nice, worn today and had a few comments on it.. Just need to see if I click with it...well built for sure and has that glow.. 
In my mind I will need only a few days to see if it stays...


----------



## Hendu615 (Nov 3, 2013)

Ordered mine on the 17th and no shipping confirmation yet... anyone else still waiting for shipping details?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## litony (Feb 16, 2006)

Mine(#52) has been received yesterday(fm Singapore to Hong Kong only 1 day), as you can see the photos which compare with my OVM Mark 1, they've totally difference feeling, first of all, the super domed Acrylic is very cool, and for the dial, I like the maxi more as the Matte black is lighter than OVM 1 but not the Grey as the OVM 2, sure the Maxi lume is very good and darker then the OVM, anyway, both are also for a good watches and I love both!


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

That looks great. I am very pleased - with the deviation dial color, it puts itself even further from the OVM. Is it just or is the Lume a more golden yellow?


----------



## chesterred (Dec 7, 2012)

Here are a couple of photos of number 40. The crystal is so beautiful.

I had a small problem where the end link on the bracelet didn't fit the case correctly, full marks to Anders at Gnomon, he resolved the situation within a couple of hours of my email enquiry, impressive service considering the number of orders they are currently fulfilling. This is my fourth order from Gnomon, there will be more!

Not only is it a lovely watch, it has only gained 4 seconds in the first 24 hours.


----------



## Robbyman (Jan 21, 2012)

I have just received mine and it is the first Steinhart. I am blown away by how good looking this watch is, the quality and also the service from Gnomon. Very very happy.


----------



## big ned (Jul 17, 2015)

Does anyone know when the final few are due to be released? My kid brother is interested after seeing mine.


----------



## Evad3 (Nov 11, 2014)

Mine has arrived!

Initial impressions are very good, hesalite crystal is beautiful, the black dial is awesome turning matte and vintage looking in some light. The strap is fantastic quality, a little stiff initially but will soften up with use. A few rough pictures (I bought it specifically to be worn on the strap so swapped bracelet out first thing):


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

big ned said:


> Does anyone know when the final few are due to be released? My kid brother is interested after seeing mine.


Anders said they will be releasing the final 30 towards the end of January. Best thing to do would be to put your email address in the notification box so you'll get an email when they're in stock.



Evad3 said:


> Mine has arrived!
> 
> Initial impressions are very good, hesalite crystal is beautiful, the black dial is awesome turning matte and vintage looking in some light. The strap is fantastic quality, a little stiff initially but will soften up with use. A few rough pictures (I bought it specifically to be worn on the strap so swapped bracelet out first thing):
> 
> ...


Absolutley beautiful mate. Great photos and that crystal looks amazing.


----------



## Evad3 (Nov 11, 2014)

Aid1987 said:


> Absolutley beutifula mate. Great photos and that crystal looks amazing.


Appreciated! Yeah, initially I was worried the crystal would be too high domed, but it really ins't dramatic, it's perfect just unfortunately difficult to capture on camera!


----------



## Portland (Dec 24, 2015)

Does anyone have both the O1VM and the O1V to do a side by side profile comparison photo of the two watches to see the difference in the dome shape and height?

I'm torn between which of the two will find a spot in my watch box, and deciding between the two has been a tug of war.


----------



## bullitt411 (Jan 12, 2007)

Found a nice matching GSD in my toy chest to put on the watch. For some reason my shipment was missing the leather strap. While I wait for Anders to respond to my email, I'll leave you with a couple of fresh pics.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Bullitt, if I remember correctly the free leather straps were a free-be while stocked lasted. I can't imagine Gnomon would have had 150 straps in stock for every purchase. What number have you got out of interest? I'm sure Anders will be in touch soon to clarify either way.


----------



## Robbyman (Jan 21, 2012)

The strap is good quality but the fit for my 6.75 inch wrist is just terrible. The watch is going on a NATO anyway!


----------



## big ned (Jul 17, 2015)

Robbyman said:


> The strap is good quality but the fit for my 6.75 inch wrist is just terrible. The watch is going on a NATO anyway!


I found the same problem when I bought my OVM2 in the summer and added this exact same strap to my order from TopTime as an extra. My wrist is 7.25" and the deployant clasp really pinched the skin and imo the tapered strap looked too thin and weedy, so I put it away in the straps case where it still remains. Now I've got two what with the freebie from Gnomon.....:-d Both the OVM2 and the Vintage Maxi are now on straight 22mm x 5mm thick stitched leather straps by Swooon with a Steinhart Pre-V buckle that really suits the look of both watches.


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

Robbyman said:


> The strap is good quality but the fit for my 6.75 inch wrist is just terrible. The watch is going on a NATO anyway!


I have the same problem; it's nato or bust. Actually it's RAF for bust for me, the extra material on a nato looks chunky on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## bullitt411 (Jan 12, 2007)

Aid1987 said:


> Bullitt, if I remember correctly the free leather straps were a free-be while stocked lasted. I can't imagine Gnomon would have had 150 straps in stock for every purchase. What number have you got out of interest? I'm sure Anders will be in touch soon to clarify either way.


Yeah, I had spoken with Anders prior to placing the order since I was in the second batch. I ordered early in the second wave but requested #114. He said they were going to include it with my order due to the popular demand for it.


----------



## big ned (Jul 17, 2015)

Double post. Apologies.


----------



## Robbyman (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Just got mine in today (from second batch) super fast shipping to the UK !


----------



## Robbyman (Jan 21, 2012)

nguyen.hung.levis said:


> Such a beautiful watch but it seems too big on my wrist (6.5inch). Bigger wrist would be much better


It wears fine on mine, try the strap. At 42mm I think it is a sweet size. Fairly chunky but not too big. I would prefer 40mm but happy with it as is.


----------



## riverie (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm on the second batch, and haven't got any notification....but I know I'll be happy based on the pics you guys post here. Just curious for you that received the watch already on the second batch, do you get the leather strap or is it only for customer from the first batch?


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Mine just received from the second batch included the leather strap .
Oh and the only notification of shipment I got was from PayPal , not from Gnomon direct.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Robbyman said:


> It wears fine on mine, try the strap. At 42mm I think it is a sweet size. Fairly chunky but not too big. I would prefer 40mm but happy with it as is.


Ya' know what's funny? My wrist is 7 1/8", and I've been wearing my 2007 Rolex 14060 COSC No Date Sub 24/7 for the last six months. Got my 42mm ~2009 Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage w/acrylic crystal two weeks ago and promptly put it on a 22mm-18mm Oyster style bracelet (that was in my "inventory" - no idea WHERE I got it from). I put my Sub on two days ago for the day, and now it looks "too small" at 40mm - the Steinhart looks "just right"!

Go figure...


----------



## Robbyman (Jan 21, 2012)

I have a ceramic Sub and that is a bit smaller and feels it. I like to give the Sub a time off for a fees days than when I put it back on I realise just how great it is. This Steinhart is an absolute bargain though. I wanted an old Sub look but did not want to pay old Sub prices.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Well I can't believe it. I received shipping notice yesterday and that I'd receive it on Monday but it arrived today! So no. 115 officially signing in! I was also pleasantly surprised to get the leather strap too.

Amazingly quick shipping from Singapore to the UK.

Some quick (and poor) phone shots under the kitchen light. I'll get some better ones over the next couple of days.





Next to the OT500.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

nguyen.hung.levis said:


> Such a beautiful watch but it seems too big on my wrist (6.5inch). Bigger wrist would be much better


My wrist is k my a tad bigger at 6.75" but think it fits perfectly. I'd definitely give 42mm a try, I'd bet you'd change your mind quickly.


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

Reporting in from batch #2.

Side by side with the O1VR v1 and OVM v1, the O1V Maxi is a well suited compliment to the homages we've come to enjoy.

Some observations in passing; 

To reinforce what others have said, that high acrylic dome adds a warmth unmatched by any sapphire crystal I've seen.
As I suspected, the applied lume on the dial is indeed a different color from the OVM v1; it's a more of a faded caramel versus the previous brighter and dandelion yellow radium lume used in the previous generation. The hands are the same lume as the OVM v1.
 The "deep black" dial is more of matte / muted black, providing a thoughtfully soft contrast to the lume, and unlike any of the other blacks in the Ocean series, or the "black vintage / gray" on the O1VR v2 and OVM v2. The thickness and curve of the dome also makes the dial feel less tactical and smaller compared to its sister pieces in the Ocean series.
 Unlike the Others ocean line (especially O1VR and OVM), I feel like this one feels most at home on a bracelet instead on a strap.

This one is a keeper.


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

#11 from the 1st batch reporting in.









The hesalite crystal really gives the watch a unique vibe
















classic on the bracelet yet versatile on any straps

It has been getting a lot of wrist time and attention wherever i go with it. 
I used to own the OVM v.1, sold it because i din like the hour hand. The MAXI ticked all the boxes and therefore is definitely a keeper.


----------



## Watchyadoin (Mar 6, 2013)

very nice piece, domed crystal looks great. Regretting not getting in on this one already!o|


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Watch out for it coming up in the sales thread. I'm sure there will be.



Watchyadoin said:


> very nice piece, domed crystal looks great. Regretting not getting in on this one already!o|


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

cirdec said:


> Watch out for it coming up in the sales thread. I'm sure there will be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or on Gnomon towards the end of the month for the 30 pieces.


----------



## Watchyadoin (Mar 6, 2013)

Aid1987 said:


> Or on Gnomon towards the end of the month for the 30 pieces.


Yep I will be on the lookout.


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

There's one on eBay for $688 (not mine). 

Mine's a keeper.


----------



## riverie (Dec 24, 2015)

My #99 is still with DHL. They came to deliver when I wasn't at home . Can't wait to pick it up on monday. Hope they will give me the leather strap as well.


----------



## Hendu615 (Nov 3, 2013)

#44 has arrived and I'm loving it!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dezouk (Apr 8, 2015)

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## dezouk (Apr 8, 2015)

dezouk said:


> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


Greetings from Singapore,collected mine batch 2, directly from gnomon on 30th Dec. Great piece to hold and admire!

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Wow! Didn't think the dome was this high looks pretty cool def vintage


----------



## nnickell (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes, definitely vintage


----------



## Hendu615 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hendu615 said:


> #44 has arrived and I'm loving it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


So far in 36 hours it only gained 1 second!!!!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## coltagious (Apr 22, 2009)

Greetings from #68!

This is my first Steinhart and I am eagerly awaiting delivery of the Apollon from Germany (website says that they will only ship after 11th Jan) luckily the Maxi is keeping me sane kekeke



Super dome


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

#115 on the leather strap today.


----------



## xuantan1 (Dec 31, 2015)

vicko5000 said:


> I havent thought about this , even though i already ordered.. Anyone Order from Gnomon from the USA? will i get charged some sort of import
> charges??


There is no import duty. Gnomon broke out the values of 3 components of the watch separately on some form. I think the case was $40 the crystal was $25 and some other part of the watch. I think the total value stated was somewhere around $90-$$100. Pretty clever and very misleading. I have 2 of them and want to sell one but I am not allowed to sell anything unless I choose to write 100 posts in forums. This is my first... Long way to go


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod (Apr 3, 2013)

For me the hesalite crystal is the best aspect of this limited edition. I love the character the high dome adds. Also glad to see they used a black dial color instead of the grey found on the OVM2. Overall I still prefer the sword hands, no date, and fully demarcated bezel of the original Ocean Vintage Military, but this is still a very cool release.


----------



## Thruxton12 (Dec 29, 2015)

I put mine back on bracelet for now until I find another vintage leather band.. The one sent just digs into my wrist area too much, making it uncomfortable. Maybe because my wrist is closer over 7 3/4..


----------



## sasha (Feb 28, 2010)

lucky recipients.
i'm more into bracelets but also looks superb on leather. now it's too late for us who missed out unless for some who are willing to pay double in the secondary market :0(


----------



## Watchyadoin (Mar 6, 2013)

sasha said:


> lucky recipients.
> i'm more into bracelets but also looks superb on leather. now it's too late for us who missed out unless for some who are willing to pay double in the secondary market :0(


i believe they are releasing 30 pieces on the website later this month


----------



## Evad3 (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm liking it more and more each day I wear it, and the leather strap is getting more comfortable with wear


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Just got a email, some are now available.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

I just ordered one. I'm a sucker for the vintage diver look.


----------



## Evad3 (Nov 11, 2014)

Now all look to be sold out, that 30 didn't last long!


----------



## big ned (Jul 17, 2015)

The Gnomon page is now telling me it's "Currently out of stock" so I guess that's it then eh fella's??


----------



## Portland (Dec 24, 2015)

Wow. That was quick. Of course it didn't help that the email came in at 3:17 am. haha 

I hope most of you who really wanted one were able to get one of these last 30 pieces.


----------



## riverie (Dec 24, 2015)

Wow that's super fast sold out. I got mine from 2nd batch already, love it to death and want to buy another one for my dad but I know now that's not going to happen .


----------



## Richqqqq (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm in!!! Can't wait. Sold my ovm1 and have missed it, but wanted to try something a little different. 
Bingo.


----------



## dezouk (Apr 8, 2015)

Second is release now! Go grab at least 20 odd piece left

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## zacii (Dec 5, 2015)

I got the email this morning and went to the site. 

They were available, but I just couldn't do it. As bad as I wanted one I just couldn't justify using credit. 

I'm glad that they're gone. One less temptation to live with. 

Sent from the edge of my galaxy


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

Got my order I. This morning then went back to sleep. Woke up an hour later and they were gone!


----------



## Portland (Dec 24, 2015)

lacogil said:


> Got my order I. This morning then went back to sleep. Woke up an hour later and they were gone!


"Went back to sleep"

That makes it sound like you knew that the last batch was inbound this morning. Insider knowledge or just lucky?

When I emailed gnomon about an exact day that the last batch was to be released they wouldn't give me that info. They just said "sometime in the next 2 weeks. Emails will be sent when it is available".


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

I got the email. Bought it. And fell asleep again. Wish I had inside info unfortunately I'm not that important.


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm a sucker for vintage so I couldn't resist


----------



## jasonfrombu (Nov 19, 2014)

I have some regrets selling my original OOV and would've bought this except for the yellow pip that looks like a zit about to pop!


Jason


----------



## Thruxton12 (Dec 29, 2015)

Timing is everything apparently.. There will be some used one for sale soon..
When honeymoon is over.. Give it a week or so.


----------



## dezouk (Apr 8, 2015)

I am glad gnomon is just opposite my office lol. Enjoying this piece ! 
In Singapore, someone already selling a spare piece for $1200SGD 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

dezouk said:


> I am glad gnomon is just opposite my office lol. Enjoying this piece !
> In Singapore, someone already selling a spare piece for $1200SGD
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


Just did the exchange and that's a ridiculous price.


----------



## Evad3 (Nov 11, 2014)

How are people liking their piece? I'm wearing mine everyother day, strap is getting more comfortable with each wear.
Noticed the pip is off centre on the bezel but doesnt really bother me too much!


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Evad3 said:


> How are people liking their piece? I'm wearing mine everyother day, strap is getting more comfortable with each wear.
> Noticed the pip is off centre on the bezel but doesnt really bother me too much!
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6622986&d=1452504054"]
> ...


I'm really enjoying mine. I've probably worn it for around 5 days collectively but that's only because I don't wear my nice watches to work (work in construction).

Like you my strap has softened a fair bit since I first wore it and can't fault it what so ever. That's a shame about the pip. Mine's ok, it was one of the first things I checked just in case though.

Could you not ask Gnomon or Steinhart directly for a new one and show them the photo? I don't know if fixing your one would work but some one more enlightened on here will surely know.


----------



## Evad3 (Nov 11, 2014)

Aid1987 said:


> I'm really enjoying mine. I've probably worn it for around 5 days collectively but that's only because I don't wear my nice watches to work (work in construction).
> 
> Like you my strap has softened a fair bit since I first wore it and can't fault it what so ever. That's a shame about the pip. Mine's ok, it was one of the first things I checked just in case though.
> 
> Could you not ask Gnomon or Steinhart directly for a new one and show them the photo? I don't know if fixing your one would work but some one more enlightened on here will surely know.


Yeah, in all honesty it doesnt bother me too much, you can only notice it when you specifically look for it and I had it about a week before realising. I could drop Steinhart an email I suppose like you say, but not sure if it's more hassle than it's worth.

Glad to hear you're enjoying your piece, can't imagine the hesalite would fair too well on-site! aha


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Evad3 said:


> Aid1987 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really enjoying mine. I've probably worn it for around 5 days collectively but that's only because I don't wear my nice watches to work (work in construction).
> ...


Well it's entirely your choice. You never know though though, they may just send you a new bezel if you're happy to change it yourself or have someone local do it.

No it definitely wouldn't nor would any other watch which is where I wear a £20 analogue/digital Casio which has taken the abuse for the others.


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

This is the best part of the watch. Love admiring it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Had serial #28 delivered while I was away so I just got to wear it yesterday.

Here are a few shots. 








Love the dome.









My trio of Ocean Vintage .


----------



## Portland (Dec 24, 2015)

jtbr said:


> Had serial #28 delivered while I was away so I just got to wear it yesterday.
> 
> Here are a few shots.
> View attachment 6660482
> ...


You know, I have to ask. For the sake of argument, if you HAD to pick JUST ONE from those three which would it be?


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Probably O1V Maxi Ltd.....but that could be a honeymoon thing.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

TheGanzman said:


> Yes, that is DEFINITELY a higher dome than the other acrylic crystal offerings that Steinhart has had in the past. As our friend from Strong Island has indicated, original Rolex high dome Tropic 19 crystals were often replaced w/beveled edge low-medium domed "Service Replacement" acrylic crystals "back in the day" for the 5512/5513/5514/5517, as they help the watch have a slightly lower profile; as such, they are less prone to getting scratched. I also believe that they are a bit stronger too, and less prone to leakage. I need a replacement crystal for my newly-acquired Steinhart Ocean 1 (as opposed to "Ocean ONE") Vintage; regrettably, Steinhart doesn't sell replacement crystals. I'm hoping that my local watchmaker is able to source one from the same vendor as Steinhart uses; I'm sure that Steinhart isn't MAKING their own crystals...


I wish they would reissue this exact watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vicko5000 (Feb 27, 2011)

jtbr said:


> View attachment 6660506
> 
> 
> View attachment 6660530


Love that leather nato the OVM is on... do you recall where you got it and what color it is?


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

vicko5000 said:


> Love that leather nato the OVM is on... do you recall where you got it and what color it is?


It's a Desert Brown leather nato from Cheapnatostrap.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

TheGanzman said:


> I need a replacement crystal for my newly-acquired Steinhart Ocean 1 (as opposed to "Ocean ONE") Vintage; regrettably, Steinhart doesn't sell replacement crystals. I'm hoping that my local watchmaker is able to source one from the same vendor as Steinhart uses; I'm sure that Steinhart isn't MAKING their own crystals...


Did you inquire with Steinhart at [email protected] and ask if you can send the watch in to have a new crystal installed.
While they won't sell the crystal I'm betting they have some put away for repair/replacement situations.

It can't hurt to ask and I'm sure the cost would be reasonable.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

TheGanzman said:


> Ya' know what's funny? My wrist is 7 1/8", and I've been wearing my 2007 Rolex 14060 COSC No Date Sub 24/7 for the last six months. Got my 42mm ~2009 Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage w/acrylic crystal two weeks ago and promptly put it on a 22mm-18mm Oyster style bracelet (that was in my "inventory" - no idea WHERE I got it from). I put my Sub on two days ago for the day, and now it looks "too small" at 40mm - the Steinhart looks "just right"!
> 
> Go figure...


I have explained this and posted this advise many times on WUS when someone has inquired if they will be able to wear a larger size watch.

I always tell them to put the watch on and wear it everyday for at least one week even if they feel it looks too big.

After that time your eyes and brain adapt and get used to the difference and when going back to a smaller size watch you will now feel it looks too small.


----------



## seabiscuit23 (Nov 30, 2015)

I just sent gnomon an email to cancel my order for the last batch. I tried to wear one of my old 42mm watch and remember why I don't wear it much. I find it big and bulky and try to remove it most of the time. maybe send them an email if you want it. its #148/150 

I also phoned in to make sure it will be cancelled before they ship it out, but the guy told me to just send an email to their office and they will only be shipping this friday.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

JSal said:


> Did you inquire with Steinhart at [email protected] and ask if you can send the watch in to have a new crystal installed.
> While they won't sell the crystal I'm betting they have some put away for repair/replacement situations.
> 
> It can't hurt to ask and I'm sure the cost would be reasonable.


Yes I did - they would have NO problem servicing the watch and installing a new crystal...

Having said that, in my particular case I had three watches that "needed attention", so I took the Steinhart and the other two up to my local watchmaker in El Lay two weeks ago. I'll be picking up all three this Friday - my watchmaker was able to source what APPEARS to be the very same crystal that it came with originally. Of interest - he had to go through THREE identical crystals to get ONE to pass a 100m pressure test; not uncommon w/acrylic crystals, as I'm sure you know...

Hope to have some pics posted this weekend!


----------



## Richqqqq (Jan 15, 2013)

Has anyone who ordered one of the final 30 received a shipping notice?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Shipping tomorrow


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Richqqqq said:


> Has anyone who ordered one of the final 30 received a shipping notice?


I did NOT receive a notice. They did however collect their money from my account. I assume it will be arriving fairly soon.

_Update: I received notification this (Friday) morning. It's on its way to me! (I wonder if the Gnomon folks are reading this thread?)_


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

FatTuesday said:


> _Update: I received notification this (Friday) morning. It's on its way to me! (I wonder if the Gnomon folks are reading this thread?)_


...


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Same here... mine is scheduled to arrive on Monday.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

You will all love it , have worn mine every day since it arrived on New Year's Eve , the first time in years I have worn the same watch for nearly a month !


----------



## Richqqqq (Jan 15, 2013)

Got my DHL shipping notice this morning too. It's go time boys!


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

Dino7 said:


> You will all love it , have worn mine every day since it arrived on New Year's Eve , the first time in years I have worn the same watch for nearly a month !


Yea, it's excellent. I haven't gotten to wear it too much, but it's definitely a keeper in the rotation.

On a semi related note - does anyone feel like it wears smaller than the standard ocean series? I know it's the same size, but the domed acrylic makes it feel like the dial has less presence and the bezel a little more.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

pinchycm said:


> Yea, it's excellent. I haven't gotten to wear it too much, but it's definitely a keeper in the rotation.
> 
> On a semi related note - does anyone feel like it wears smaller than the standard ocean series? I know it's the same size, but the domed acrylic makes it feel like the dial has less presence and the bezel a little more.


You are right that the domed crystal does make it feel different in size to the ovm1 I used to have , in a good way though.

I really hope the next special edition with Gnomon is pretty much the same watch without the date , 5513 maxi style ! Would be first in line for one of those !


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

yeah, i sized them up to my ovm and o1vr (both v1) and it definitely wears a lot smaller. for that reason alone, i am thrilled with it. pretty sure unless i can score a nice rolex 1665 (the great white this is clearly an homage to), i'm never parting with this.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

pinchycm said:


> On a semi related note - does anyone feel like it wears smaller than the standard ocean series? I know it's the same size, but the domed acrylic makes it feel like the dial has less presence and the bezel a little more.


Its weird you mention this as I thought this yesterday when I compared it to the OT500 but I thought the titanium and ceramic bezel were making it seem like that. Perhaps it is the domed crystal on the maxi.


----------



## alfredtanzm (Jan 21, 2016)

First Steinhart...... Awesome piece....


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

I ordered one about the same time as a titanium 500, and whilst I am fairly happy with the Vintage Maxi, the titanium 500 is far more attractive to me, which has diminished the pleasure of receiving byte Vintage Maxi. To add to this, my Vintage Maxi arrived DHL with a slight scuff on the acrylic crystal.

It's a nice watch for sure, but for me the titanium 500 blows it away


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

soukchai said:


> I ordered one about the same time as a titanium 500, and whilst I am fairly happy with the Vintage Maxi, the titanium 500 is far more attractive to me, which has diminished the pleasure of receiving byte Vintage Maxi. To add to this, my Vintage Maxi arrived DHL with a slight scuff on the acrylic crystal.
> 
> It's a nice watch for sure, but for me the titanium 500 blows it away


Sounds like the sales forum will have a MAXI listed for sale real soon.

What serial number is it?


----------



## Richqqqq (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey guys, I received the watch today and, well it is gorgeous. I have previously owned and sold my OIV and OVM 1.0 and later regretted it. This watch seems to combine the best qualities of both of those. Anyway, I was wondering if any of you found the crown to be extremely difficult to reengage. It seems to require an inordinate amount of pressure to screw back in. I have never experienced this before and I have owned numerous Steinharts. 

Have any of you experience this with this particular watch? How is your crown action, does it screw in smoothly and with subtle pressure as it should?

Thank you very much for any responses.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

It's here!


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Richqqqq said:


> Hey guys, I received the watch today and, well it is gorgeous. I have previously owned and sold my OIV and OVM 1.0 and later regretted it. This watch seems to combine the best qualities of both of those. Anyway, I was wondering if any of you found the crown to be extremely difficult to reengage. It seems to require an inordinate amount of pressure to screw back in. I have never experienced this before and I have owned numerous Steinharts.
> 
> Have any of you experience this with this particular watch? How is your crown action, does it screw in smoothly and with subtle pressure as it should?
> 
> Thank you very much for any responses.


OK, what you have to understand first is that this is NOT a Steinhart issue.

The vast majority of Steinhart Watches use the ETA 2824-2 movement as this watch does.

If there is a problem with the crown/stem/movement it is an issue that can happen with any watch produced by any company that uses this same movement.

Steinhart will repair it under warranty but again keep in mind Steinhart does not make these movements.


----------



## Richqqqq (Jan 15, 2013)

Right. I did not mean to suggest it was a Steinhart specific issue. I have not experienced this with any dive watch with an eta 2824-2 movement.


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

It could mean that the stem is slightly long. Which could be a steinhart problem as the stems would have to be cut to length for the case. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

lacogil said:


> It could mean that the stem is slightly long. Which could be a steinhart problem as the stems would have to be cut to length for the case.


If that's even the issue... do you believe Steinhart cuts each individual stem by hand for each watch?

I'm sure they have boxes/cases of stems produced in the exact size they need for the OceanOne series using a 2824-2. So the likelihood something like that is the cause is slim.

Could there have been a lot/run of stems manufactured incorrectly... that's always a possibility, but I'm sure we'd have heard a lot more already about this and I think Steinhart's watchmakers would have noticed it before they got out.


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

JSal said:


> If that's even the issue... do you believe Steinhart cuts each individual stem by hand for each watch?
> 
> I'm sure they have boxes/cases of stems produced in the exact size they need for the OceanOne series using a 2824-2. So the likelihood something like that is the cause is slim.
> 
> Could there have been a lot/run of stems manufactured incorrectly... that's always a possibility, but I'm sure we'd have heard a lot more already about this and I think Steinhart's watchmakers would have noticed it before they got out.


Don't be ridiculous they aren't bespoke watch watch makers. My watch does have a crown that's more difficult to engage than other steinhart watches. I had an OVM 1.0 and 2.0 and they both don't take as much effort as this one. It could be that they are using a stem that has a stronger spring. I looked at it closely and there is no gap that would indicate that the stem is too long. Who knows. It's not an issue for me I was just pointing out possibilities. I just don't understand how eta can be blamed for a crown issue when crowns are unique to every watch.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

lacogil said:


> It could mean that the stem is slightly long. Which could be a steinhart problem as the stems would have to be cut to length for the case.


First you said that the stems would have to "be cut to length for the case" which insinuates a "bespoke" process.

I was in a bit of disbelief to think that you believed that was the process they took so I questioned you on it...



lacogil said:


> *Don't be ridiculous they aren't bespoke watch watch makers. *My watch does have a crown that's more difficult to engage than other steinhart watches. I had an OVM 1.0 and 2.0 and they both don't take as much effort as this one. It could be that they are using a stem that has a stronger spring. I looked at it closely and there is no gap that would indicate that the stem is too long. Who knows. * It's not an issue for me I was just pointing out possibilities. I just don't understand how eta can be blamed for a crown issue when crowns are unique to every watch.
> *


I NEVER said they assembled their watches in a bespoke manner.

What I did say was just the opposite and I'll elaborate. The stems are mass produced and they have boxes filled with stems of the exact same size. 
So it would be highly unlikely that a stem was "CUT" to an incorrect length as you stated originally.

I would have to say that ANYTHING is a possibility, but the likelihood of an incorrect stem length being the issue is very slim.

Now as for the incorrect or stronger spring being in the movement, that would be a more plausible explanation and an ETA issue as the spring is already in the movement and Steinhart like all other non-swatch group makers buy their ETA movements in complete fully assembled form and no longer as ébauches.


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

JSal said:


> First you said that the stems would have to "be cut to length for the case" which insinuates a "bespoke" process.
> 
> I was in a bit of disbelief to think that you believed that was the process they took so I questioned you on it...
> 
> ...


A watch doesn't have to bespoke for the stem to be cut for a watch case. Like you said. It is a factory affair so this could be happened at the factory.

I don't know how ETA distributes their movements, so I can't comment on them being the culprits. But I always thought that the company making the watches would have to supply their own stems since it is unique to whatever watches they are creating.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

lacogil said:


> A watch doesn't have to bespoke for the stem to be cut for a watch case. Like you said. It is a factory affair so this could be happened at the factory.
> 
> I don't know how ETA distributes their movements, so I can't comment on them being the culprits. But I always thought that the company making the watches would have to supply their own stems since it is unique to whatever watches they are creating.


I don't think you're following...

Steinhart has the stems produced to a predetermined length depending on the case and movement. Nothing is cut by hand prior to installation.

ETA has stopped providing movements in ébauche form (90% of the movement in unassembled parts form) to companies outside of the Swatch Group.

ETA now supplies ONLY Full Completely Assembled movements to companies outside The Swatch Group.

The spring for the stem would be an internal part of that complete movement. There is a stem included but it is a generic with a plastic crown and the stem is very long and only used for test and shipping purposes.

So, as I said before it is highly unlikely (but not impossible) for a stem that is too long to be causing this problem.

Could it be the spring... sure it could. But it would NOT be something Steinhart installed when assembling the watch. It would be an internal part of the movement and something ETA installed during the manufacturing process..

I hope this clears things up.


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

JSal said:


> I don't think you're following...
> 
> Steinhart has the stems produced to a predetermined length depending on the case and movement. Nothing is cut by hand prior to installation.
> 
> ...


I haven't taken apart a 2824 but I have taken apart other ETA movements and the spring is always in the crown. You wouldn't need a spring on a non-locking crown. Can you confirm that the spring is internal on a 2824?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Richqqqq (Jan 15, 2013)

lacogil said:


> Don't be ridiculous they aren't bespoke watch watch makers. My watch does have a crown that's more difficult to engage than other steinhart watches. I had an OVM 1.0 and 2.0 and they both don't take as much effort as this one. It could be that they are using a stem that has a stronger spring. I looked at it closely and there is no gap that would indicate that the stem is too long. Who knows. It's not an issue for me I was just pointing out possibilities. I just don't understand how eta can be blamed for a crown issue when crowns are unique to every watch.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


The fact that your crown on your Maxi is also difficult to engage does provide some information. I have contacted gnomon to see what they suggest.


----------



## dezouk (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

lacogil said:


> I haven't taken apart a 2824 but I have taken apart other ETA movements and the spring is always in the crown. You wouldn't need a spring on a non-locking crown. Can you confirm that the spring is internal on a 2824?


Sorry it took me so long to reply. I had an appointment with the surgeon and dinner at a friend's house.

I have some limited experience taking apart a 2824-2 with my watchmaker.

In my mind I had always thought of the crown spring being a piece of spring steel within the movement and actuated by a lever.

But when you mentioned the spring being in the crown it rung a bell.

I'm not 100% sure but I believe the spring g may be inside the stem itself but the lower portion. When I think of the stem I think of just the threaded rod to which the crown is screwed onto.

Here is a picture of a stem for a 2824-2. As you can see the lower portion may have a spring inside. The threaded portion at the top can be cut to length and then a crown attached with some loctite.

I'm going to assume now that the the stem that comes with the movement from ETA is measured and cut to size and a crown then added.

When I believe I'm right I stand firm, but when I'm wrong I stand corrected and tip my cap.

I believe you are correct to assume that an incorrectly cut stem length can be a possibility and you are also correct that it would not be an ETA issue and probably a mistake in measurement before cutting when Steinhart's watchmakers assemble the watch. I'm assuming they have a template for the length and a tool to quickly cut the threaded portion of the stem.

In the case of the spring being the issue I would still have to say that it would be the fault of ETA as it appears the spring is in the stem itself.

Here is a picture of a new and uncut ETA 2824-2 stem for reference.









This is the way the movement would look when Steinhart receives it from ETA... Notice the uncut universal long length threaded portion of the stem.


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

I still think it's a steinhart issue. Here's a cutaway I found online which shows different types of crown. The spring is usually in the crown. That portion of the stem is just a solid part.









With mine it just seems like the spring is really strong. Takes a bit to get it pushed in but once it's in it sits flush so I don't really know if its technically a problem.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

I like those diagrams. Last week I had one of my divers (not a steinhart) apart at the watchmaker and the crown and stem assembly in my hand but I did not think to check to see if the spring was in the crown. 

I also just received a few crowns today that I ordered from Steinhart as I wanted to update from the old diamond style to the newer onion style but they are not screw down so the spring would not apply. 

The next time I'm at the watchmaker I will ask him about the spring to get a definitive answer. He said he likes my enthusiasm and that I'm a perfectionist and he offered me a job and wants me to come in on my spare time after I have surgery and he wants to teach me watch repair. So it should be interesting.
I'm excited as I think this would be a great full time retirement job for me in about 5 or 6 years.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

JSal said:


> Sorry it took me so long to reply. I had an appointment with the surgeon and dinner at a friend's house.
> 
> I have some limited experience taking apart a 2824-2 with my watchmaker.
> 
> ...


Sorry J not trying to pull on your leg but the spring is always built into the crown, never in the stem nor the movement itself, at least not in the ETA 28xx family movements. There's nothing in the keyless works that would exert any outward force pushing the stem/crown out.

So in this case if the crown is difficult to screw in it's either:

1. the stem was cut slightly long, thus the spring would need to be compressed more for the crown to engage the crown tube collar thread. Or,

2. the spring inside the crown has a higher than required spring rate, thereby requiring more force to push in.

Either way ETA cannot be the source of the culprit if the crown needs excessive force to screw in.

That said, as long as the crown can be fully screwed in to ensure water tightness, there's nothing wrong with the watch.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Sorry J not trying to pull on your leg but the spring is always built into the crown, never in the stem nor the movement itself, at least not in the ETA 28xx family movements. There's nothing in the keyless works that would exert any outward force pushing the stem/crown out.
> 
> So in this case if the crown is difficult to screw in it's either:
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up Rich. I love learning more about movements. I've had stems from the 28xx series in my hands several times and I never had the thought to examine it close enough to see that's where the spring is.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

JSal said:


> Thanks for clearing that up Rich. I love learning more about movements. I've had stems from the 28xx series in my hands several times and I never had the thought to examine it close enough to see that's where the spring is.


No sweat dude. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Quick update for any other UK buyers here. I just received a customs fee of £26 from DHL.

Hopefully you won't get one by thought I'd give you a heads up just in case.


----------



## big ned (Jul 17, 2015)

Aid1987 said:


> Quick update for any other UK buyers here. I just received a customs fee of £26 from DHL.
> 
> Hopefully you won't get one by thought I'd give you a heads up just in case.


Mine was £19 payable at the door on delivery. I've got another due later today so will report on that then. It went via Germany to East Midlands, then onto Belfast where it got lost for a couple of weeks before being rediscovered and flown back to East Midlands, about 35 miles away from me......:roll::-x


----------



## big ned (Jul 17, 2015)

big ned said:


> Mine was £19 payable at the door on delivery. I've got another due later today so will report on that then. It went via Germany to East Midlands, then onto Belfast where it got lost for a couple of weeks before being rediscovered and flown back to East Midlands, about 35 miles away from me......:roll::-x


It's just arrived, no issues. The doorstep payment for duty this time was £21.


----------



## nanjiunn (Oct 19, 2014)

IMHO, Steinhart really ruined the wonderful symmetry of this watch with the date complication.

Having a date might still be pardonable given its usefulness, but to have the date wheel in white?!? Gave up this watch eventually even though I had the chance to secure a very good LE number through my connections.

PS: I settled for an OVM 1 in mint condition for USD$540 with full box, papers and links at the end of the day.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

Is this a homage to a particular Rolex model in the same way the OVM is homage to the 5517? 
Is it the 5513?









https://bulangandsons.com/portfolio_page/curated-rolex-5513-maxi-mk1-submariner/


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

*EDIT
*
Actually that has no date. 1665 Sea dweller?
View attachment 7119634


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

Sixracer said:


> *EDIT
> *
> Actually that has no date. 1665 Sea dweller?
> View attachment 7119634


Yea, it's been discussed earlier in the thread. It's definitely an homage to the great white 1665.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Sixracer said:


> Is this a homage to a particular Rolex model in the same way the OVM is homage to the 5517?
> Is it the 5513?


You are correct in assuming it is a ref. 5513 but it is an homage to the British Navy Mil-Sub 5513 variation with Mercedes hands. 
The tell tale is the special military reference marked caseback.
Steinhart usually doesn't copy anything exact and in this case they added a date. Although this limited edition was commissioned by Gnomon so they probably spec'd it out that way.

*Here is the caseback from the Steinhart Maxi*
















*Here is a caseback from an original mil-sub 5513 serial #268 from 1975*









*Notice the matching Military MOD Reference numbers on both the Steinhart and the Rolex.

Below the MOD number there is a symbol referred to as the Triangle with a Hat.

Also notice that the watches serial/issue numbers are in the same place to but where Steinhart put the 150 for the number of total pieces made, Rolex put the last two digits of the year the watch was produced. *


----------



## Back4Seconds (Jan 19, 2016)

pinchycm said:


> Yea, it's been discussed earlier in the thread. It's definitely an homage to the great white 1665.
> 
> View attachment 7119666


This rolex has the same bezel pip alignment issue that my Maxi has. Glad to see they kept it true to the original lol


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

JSal said:


> You are correct in assuming it is a ref. 5513 but it is an homage to the British Navy Mil-Sub 5513 variation with Mercedes hands.
> The tell tale is the special military reference marked caseback.
> Steinhart usually doesn't copy anything exact and in this case they added a date. Although this limited edition was commissioned by Gnomon so they probably spec'd it out that way.
> 
> ...


I wish the OVM had done this as well.

David


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

It's an 1665 homage everywhere else (maxi dial, mercedes hands, DATE) but the caseback, which is a 5113 homage, come on guys!


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

pinchycm said:


> It's an 1665 homage everywhere else (maxi dial, mercedes hands, DATE) but the caseback, which is a 5113 homage, come on guys!


Go back and do your homework. The information is out there.

It's an homage to a mil-sub 5513

The only thing it has that isn't correct is the date.

There were Mil-Sub's with Mercedes hands believe it or not and they did have Maxi dials. Add in the caseback and super dome Hesalite and it's a Mil-Sub homage.

I guarantee if you ask Simon (Steinhart's chief designer) I have no doubt he will confirm this.

You can send him a PM as he is registered on WUS under the screen name Triton.

Here is a picture of an original in this particular configuration. 
The British Navy even issued them with grey Nato straps like on this one.


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

I did do my homework! I do know the 5513s came with mercedes hands and the maxi dials; they were in a short production run before the 5517 and the sword hands.

I'm happy to be wrong, but the reason why I thought this was a 1665 maxi homage versus a 5513 dial, was because not only was there the date complication, but it has the 4-line versus the 2 line. The dial is exactly the same Jsal! And the 1665 had an dome acrylic too!  I totally hear ya about the caseback though. 

1665 and o1v maxi side by side







:










JSal said:


> Go back and do your homework. The information is out there.
> 
> It's an homage to a mil-sub 5513
> 
> ...


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

pinchycm said:


> I did do my homework! I do know the 5513s came with mercedes hands and the maxi dials; they were in a short production run before the 5517 and the sword hands.
> 
> I'm happy to be wrong, but the reason why I thought this was a 1665 maxi homage versus a 5513 dial, was because not only was there the date complication, but it has the 4-line versus the 2 line. The dial is exactly the same Jsal! And the 1665 had an dome acrylic too!  I totally hear ya about the caseback though.
> 
> ...


I know why you were originally stated that you felt it was a 1665 and one thing I wish Steinhart would have done would have been to put the Circle 1 like they did on their OVM that is an interpretation of the Rolex Circle T for tritium. 
But I feel the reason they did not do that was because they discontinued the Black Dial OVM and now use a grey vintage faded look dial and they won't make another black dial like that. Once Steinhart discontinues a model, or makes a limited edition they NEVER reproduce it unless there is some significant change or difference.

I just wanted to clear up that the actual inspiration was the 5513 for this model and I totally agree and see that you have a valid point in feeling the homage was the 1665 for the attributes you pointed out. I think Steinhart makes these subtle differences on purpose so that it can be considered a true Homage and not a knockoff.

Thanks for your explanation.


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

I guess my real questions is would it look good with an OVM bezel with all 60-min marked?


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Sixracer said:


> I guess my real questions is would it look good with an OVM bezel with all 60-min marked?


Well there are several ways to look at this...

First is that it is a Limited Edition. Do you want to change something on a Limited Edition? Although swaping out a bezel insert isn't that big a deal as you can very easily change it back to the original for the $15 cost of a new one.

Secondly, if you change the bezel insert you then change the look of the watch and in turn you make it look less like the homage it was designed to pay homage to.

Lastly, it's your watch... Only your opinion matters. 
You will find some people that will tell you to change it, and some that will say don't do it. 
In the end only you should make that choice and no one else's option should matter. 
Do what your heart desires. And remember...if you change the bezel insert, you can always easily change it back for cost ($15) of a new Bezel insert and the few minutes it takes you to do the job.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Finally able to pick one up..features a new plexi crystal..it's close to being my favorite Steiny..mine is # 51...highly recommended!!..I'll take better pics later today..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A better pic of my Ocean 1 Vintage Maxi..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

The honeymoon continues this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Still, the honeymoon continues this afternoon/evening..


----------

